# Need help with positions??



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Weird request, maybe you can direct me to a site... I have a book, but here is the thing, my husband directed me to this site 
Liberator Flip-Ramp
He lately has been wanting to jack hammer me (which does nothing for me at all) and frustrates him... the site has a tool which we cannot afford, so I am trying to come up with ways to accomplish the same thing with other positions, or using pillows from our own home (even couch cushions I can cover up)....  But I have another question... the deep jack hammer thing, hurts me... and I let out a noise (I don't even know what the noise is) more like a uh, or grunt or whatever, but it's enough to let him know that it hurts I guess (especially if in a position where he can see my face... I don't know how to solve this problem and am incredibly frustrated, as lately (if you have followed my posts) I am about to turn 32 and hitting a major hormone increase, and he is now suffering from some ED (losing his hard ons during sex) I think because of changing positions trying to get in a way that accomodates both of us. We used to simultaneously climax all the time and he did express he misses that.... he doesn't like really getting me off and then doing himself first, he loses his hard on during the change of positions etc.... help!!!!
PS the book of positions I have, they are almost all lying or standing, and we've been together long enough to try those, someone gets tired out, or doesn't get in the "right" position... which I think is why he liked that furniture thing.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Wanted to add.... do you think I can reasonably accomodate the same things above from the "liberator" with cushions and pillows????


----------



## pplwatching (Jun 15, 2012)

I got a Liberator Wedge for our bedroom and we love it. It's the much lower price version of the big liberator ramp, but even so I think I paid $60 for it. I'm sure it's cheaper on the web somewhere, but I suspect it's patented so there's probably not much competition.

No, IMHO pillows are not the same because they crush under your weight, can be bulky, and in my experience shift and get in the way as we move. A person who's clever and good with making things could probably make one. The shape is important, but not rocket science, as is the covering. The Wedge product is like very firm piece of rubber shaped like a wedge (with round corners) and covered with a soft material. I would hesitate to use wood, but even that might work if you round the edges and get a good soft cover.

Sex should never hurt. If you want to give him a treat, that's up to you, but in my experience most women don't enjoy having their cervix jack hammered. Some do, but don't feel bad if you're not one of them. You can always adjust the angle and depth of penetration to let him enjoy harder and faster without letting him hit your cervix.

I will respond to your other question in my thread later, but I don't think you understand what ED is. Erectile Dysfunction is a medical condition that has nothing to do with arousal or interest. It is a physical inability to achieve or maintain an erection long enough for a satisfying sexual "event" when a man is sexually aroused. It can be caused by a lot of things from blood pressure medicine to age and health problems. ED is something that a physician can (and should) diagnose.

If he is not aroused, it's not ED and you have to approach and solve the problem differently. 

Best to you.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry... he gets hard, plenty, he loses it been kind of off and on, and he researched it too, and doesn't open up as easily about sex, I have to ask questions, and despite that, he brought up nothing about positions, although the jack hammering is something new, so obviously that helps him keep it hard and get him off... right now, so I am assuming that is why he thought this thing would help... he also can totally get off during oral. So its not your typical ED, no arousal at all... I put a lot of details in my other thread about that. I am trying to follow his lead here, I told him I wasn't going to make any more suggestions on the ED thing, I gave him all the suggestions here, including the doc one, this is what he responded with after having overnight and half the day (I was knocked down with a migraine) to think about it.


----------

